# Fidget Uncontrollably Hyper with Guests



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Whenever guests come over _or_ I go to someone's house with Fidget, she goes absolutely bonkers.

Scenario:
Someone comes to the door and knocks. She barks, which is ok since I like her to let us know that someone is at the door. I tell her to sit, and then I go to the door and open it. She often will get up RIGHT after I tell her to sit/stay, I have to tell her several times until she actually stays. It is all I can do to get her to stay. By now, she is shaking and whining and wiggling and wagging her tail and she sometimes lays down and tries to 'crawl' across the floor toward the guest, pretending to stay... I put her back to where I had told her to 'stay' and she continues to whine and shake etc. When I finally release her after she has stayed in the sitting position for a while, she goes completely mental. She runs straight for the guest and 'attacks' them with licking and jumping and (sometimes) nipping and just general super over-excitement.

Of course, even if I tell them not to, many guests STILL give her attention while she is acting like that. >_< The people that ignore her, she just keeps jumping up or licking their shoes or some other insane thing, but she often will go off and get a toy. 

I'm tired of how she 'bugs' our guests so much. Some people like it, but I know people get tired of it.

I've heard pug puppies can be hyper nightmares...and she's crossed with one...although she's not too hyper with us at home unless we initiate play or something.

*Advice!?*


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Put her on a leash when company comes, and have her sit beside you. Keep her on her leash, and have her sit/down, and let guests give her a treat while sitting.

Teach her "Go to your spot/bed" command.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for your quick answer, I will give that a try next time we have company!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I admit I still do have an issue with lela only my girl is 45 pounds of paw and love storming at you. I like the leash thing but my dog knows leash means outside and I feel if I used the leash she would redirect her energy to wanting to go outside. How would I resolve that. I do like that she goes to the shelf and paws at her leash when she needs to go outside I don't want her to think the leash is not associated with going to the bathroom.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I guess that's one thing I'm glad of - Fidget is only about 13lbs. I can't imagine if she was 45lbs and acting the way she does!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Different suggestion: Stopping teaching her to go crazy 

Current situation: When company comes to the door, the bell rings, you get excited, the dog barks, people come in and PLAY with the dog... great for everyone ... in the dog's mind, because she gets to bark and she get all kinds of wonderful attention from terrific new people for barking. So, the door bell equals excitement and attention... And, you can't train or discipline her, because you have company.

New Suggestion:
Set up some training situations with different friends, so that you can re-direct her energy. One approach -
1. I imagine you mainly want to reduce her energetic greetings, so enlist one friend with a few treats.
2. Ask the friend to ring the bell AND open the door, before the dog arrives.
3. When the dog arrives, the friend cues the dog to sit. If the dog barks, the friend says goodbye and closes the door.
4. In 30 seconds, the friend rings the bell and opens the door. Repeat above. 

5. In two minutes, ring bell and repeat. If the dog still barks, the friend tosses a treat, then cues the sit. If the dog sits and barks, the friend can turn her back until the dog stops, then toss a treat. If the dog doesn't sit, then the friend says goodbye and leaves for the day.

6. Repeat for two days, the dog should start to "get it" by the third day.
7. Repeat with a different friend...
8. Then, repeat, but the friend doesn't open the door, you do.

The idea is that you show the dog that the friend does NOT pay attention, if the dog is excited. But if the dog sits, she gets a treat.

You'll have to play it a little by ear, because each dog is a little different. For example, my dog will sit nicely, but bark repeatedly. And, my nephew has a very friendly.... 90 LB PIT (!!!) that quietly, but energetically comes to the door to mug visitors. We used the method above on both dogs. The Pit learned.... but my Lab is still training new people to pet him on command  ... when he barks, sitting so nicely.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

that is great when you got people that listen -.- My MIL is my biggest problem as a house guest. She will open my door and just come in after a knock and she gives me no time to do with what i want with lela ( I did have a blanket set up for her but she kept messing it up so I am getting a dog bed for the living room as a "rest place" but have been using that general area as the "rest spot" for now) I just about get her focused when my MIL barges in and then when lela comes up my MIL will always start with the SIT SIT SIT SIT over and over . I am like Ma chill out she just needs to hear it once and please for the love of doG let me get her situated first and open the door. I don't usually lock the door but I always try to tell myself too when she is coming over I just forget too. Lela will get so excited I think her tail and butt is just gonna fly off her body and shoot out the door. She is doing a bit better with the jumping but it is work in progress for sure.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, hanksimon, but I don't think you read my entire post. It's not barking that's a problem. She just barks a couple times to let you know that there's someone at the door. It's not the doorbell. It's PEOPLE. Once they come inside, she doesn't bark, she just gets over excited. Generally, people will do whatever they want with the dog, even after I ask or tell them to greet her a certain way, or to ignore her while she is acting crazy. It's frustrating. I wish people would listen...


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Well one thing is for sure regardless of what you are trying to teach the dog your letting friends get away with bad habits. If people respond to your dog against your wishes either don't let them over during important training months or put the puppy in a crate when those people show up. They won't do you or your dog or themselves any good not listening to the owner of a dog. As it is one thing on my list is a baby gate so that when my MIL comes over I don't have to worry about her shouting at my dog.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, in both cases, you've read my suggestion literally.  My message is that you have to train the dogs before the situation occurs. You enlist a friend to set the dog up in a predictable, training situation where you control all of the variables... 

With patience and the correct set-up of training situations, you can even train the dog to run to the door and sit - such as when MIL barges in - or even to run into a back bedroom when guests arrive.

My list of steps helps to train the dog to be less excited when people come in. You don't have to use that list.... Create your own...based on your desired outcome. but the Very important issue is to train the dog to react the way that you want him to - in a predictable and repeatable situation - before the real situation occurs, by setting up a training situation that "fools" the dog into reacting a certain way ... so that he'll react in that way for the real situation ...

Does that help ....

BTW - when training ...people ... one phrase that may work: "Please don't do that, because my dog is in training right now." Don't explain or elaborate... just repeat it verbatim.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for elaborating. Hopefully I can enlist my Mom to help me with this one. She is very helpful with Fidget and listens to all the things I ask her to do.

PS: Hopefully your MIL doesn't read these forums!!! LOL


----------

